# I went from 4.45 to 4.15 after 2 rides



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Greetings:

I'm a new to Lyft.

I had a 4.45 rating from 18 rides. I dropped to 4.15 after my last 2 rides. I am guessing the last 2 people were very critical of me, and rated me 1 and 2 stars(?!) For the most part, my passengers have been very nice and appreciative.

Does the rating system take into consideration that some passengers are overly challenging and unfair?

If 4.8 (96%) is average, I may not succeed at Lyft.

In school. 80% or better was considered good, 90% and more was excellent. Even Boeing's rating system is more achievable than Lyft's.

Update: It's up to 4.21


----------



## Freshout75 (Feb 20, 2018)

It looks like your career at Lyft will be coming to an end, VERY SOON. Please sign up for Uber or something that doesn't require interaction With a passenger. Your Welcome.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

Open ticket to lyft complaining about your unfair ratings and you see the magic happening


----------



## Dillanwasx (Aug 7, 2015)

How the hell do you have such a low rating ?!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Jesus, your a easy fix...whatever your doing while driving from complete start until end of the ride, do the complete opposite. DONE


Lol....can you imagine new driver or not, what's going through the minds of the Pax when they see the ratings...your doomed in this rideshare gig early. 

Those low ratings are putting a spotlight on yourself, car quality, driving skills for every future pick-up while you last out....really mean it, good luck!!!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

If you care about being able to continue driving for Lyft then stop what you are doing immediately.

-Work early morning hours where most people are tourists or going to the airport.
-Try to work in areas you are familiar with.
-Do not accept rides from passengers below 4.8 (they tend to rate drivers lower)
-Always ask the customer if they have a preferred route or should we just go the way Lyft (Google maps) suggests.
-Check for body and car odor. Air freshners are good but make sure they are not overpowering.
-If anything goes wrong prior to pickign up the customer cancel the ride*
-Spend at least several hours readign this forum in the ratings section for tips.

*=however do not let your cancel rate go above 10% or so. Lyft will deactivate drivers for that


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> If you care about being able to continue driving for Lyft then stop what you are doing immediately.
> 
> -Work early morning hours where most people are tourists or going to the airport.
> -Try to work in areas you are familiar with.
> ...


Stay Away from Colleges & Universities. Those pax tend to be more critical and down rate easier.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Freshout75 said:


> It looks like your career at Lyft will be coming to an end, VERY SOON. Please sign up for Uber or something that doesn't require interaction With a passenger. Your Welcome.












Please...don't thank me, you earned it.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Lyft is based off 100 rides and I find my ratings volatile up and down. When you total rides that low, it is even more up and down. 

There has to be something you are doing wrong. I would recommend getting a Bluetooth headset, I think it's unprofessional for your phone to be on max volume shouting directions at you, and you will be able to comprehend the directions better with am earpiece. In addition it may look like you know where you are going even without knowing where you are going. Also have a phone mount.

Also drive at least the speed limit. Most of the riders are impatient and if you are way below the speed limit it may be interpreted as you don't know what you are doing or even worse you are milking the clock, which is absurd at these low rates.

I would also recommend spending some money and take some ubers or lyfts and cancel and reorder until you get drivers between 4.85-4.99. No 5.0 since they might be new drivers themselves and observe


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> -Check for body and car odor. Air freshners are good but make sure they are not overpowering.


I don't think the passengers would like me sniffing them, much like dogs do when they get acquainted with each other. 

My secret weapons:


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Have you been farting in there?


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Water bottles, mints and phone chargers are miracle workers for your rating!





I’m being sarcastic.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> passengers would like me sniffing them, much like dogs do


Way to keep your sense of humor in the face of crippling adversity. To quote a line from the film your avi represents, "the world needs ditch diggers too."


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Let me help you out here..next trip ask the rider if they are interested in buying amway..don't stop the entire trip just keep hammering them until they say yes.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Dillanwasx said:


> How the hell do you have such a low rating ?!


Are you getting enough fiber in your diet? Apples and prune juice work wonders.



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Have you been farting in there?


Of course , but I counteract that with Wintergreen Flatuscents:








Freshout75 said:


> It looks like your career at Lyft will be coming to an end, VERY SOON. Please sign up for Uber or something that doesn't require interaction With a passenger. Your Welcome.


No, actually my interaction is superb at times. Like today, for instance. I'm at 4.40 and rising. A lot of it is luck, and the GPS is far from infallible. It's like a crapshoot. I stay constant, but there is a lot of variance between customer mood and attitude. I try to treat them all the same, whether I got a $4 fare, or a $40 one.

I am sometimes at the mercy of bad passengers. I have accepted all (100% acceptance) rides. I wouldn't do _anything_ differently. Last night, some jerk named Loran, had a conniption when I passed his street (that looked like a dirt road), and added 40 seconds to his waiting time. Never mind that I busted my butt to get their ahead of time.

One guy shook my hand, one young lady said "thank you so much" and my last ride said "it was really nice meeting you(!)". And that's no bull__it. 

And a grandfather, his son and grandkids were kidding with me the entire ride. It was only about 10 minutes, but it climaxed in laughter and the grandfather said, "God Bless (You) as he closed the door.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

There is a huge risk factor doing ghetto calls as well.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> There is a huge risk factor doing ghetto calls as well.


I remember that scene from Taxi Driver *1976) when he/De Niro drives through a bad section and is assaulted with food and insults.


----------



## Moonrider (Feb 5, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Greetings:
> I had a 4.45 rating from 18 rides. I dropped to 4.15 after my last 2 rides. I am guessing the last 2 people were very critical of me, and rated me 1 and 2 stars(?!) For the most part, my passengers have been very nice and appreciative.


Check the rider's rating before you accept the ride. If it's below 4.7 consider refusing the ride. They have that low rating for a reason. Low rated pax tend to rate you lower, besides being entitled paxholes


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Try taking that blindfold off. Those tend to make passengers nervous


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> In school. 80% or better was considered good, 90% and more was excellent.


Think of Lyft's rating system as a bell curve.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Greetings:
> 
> I'm a new to Lyft.
> 
> ...


McDonald's


----------



## awtprod (Jul 1, 2017)

Seattle lyft pax are tough to please. Mine was down to 4.56 at one point. Some of that was due to high PT rides. After I went full time, I was able to accumulate a bunch of rides and I’m up to 4.92.


----------



## ROCuberguy585 (Sep 10, 2017)

I was in a similar spot with Lyft although I can't imagine how you're that low. Started Lyft in January and when my rating went live after 10 rides I was at 4.55 below the deactivation threshold of 4.6 after 20 rides I was at 4.59. Now how I knew it wasn't something I've done wrong is that I've been doing Uber since it launched here last summer and have a 4.89 over 700+ rides. I don't do anything different between the platforms my rating was due to the low income trash that ride Lyft because they accept generic and prepaid credit/debit cards that Uber won't touch. I'm up to 4.69 now after 69 rides not great but also not in immediate danger of being deactivated. The main way I'm raising my rating is by being super selective about the trips I take. I'm pretty selective with Uber factoring in time, location and rating before accepting a pickup but I take that to the nth degree with Lyft. I pretty much only take 4.9s because Lyft rounds ratings on the request screen and a 4.8 could actually be a 4.75. I don't trust 5.0s because that's a habit I picked up with Uber, it often means a newer account which means you don't actually know what they'll be like. Lyft does actually display *new* for some riders but it's still hard for me to trust. If I do take a 4.8 or 5.0 which is rare it's in the suburbs in broad daylight. I also in general avoid pickups at bars or grocery stores with Lyft because these rides can be more problematic for different reasons. Now these might be tough guidelines depending on your market if you only do Lyft. Lyft is far less popular in my market so with these rules I only do about 3-5 trips a week. Uber was 90% of my business before that though so it's not a big blow. I use Lyft to help fill some of the lulls with Uber and treat it as option B. If Uber is consistently busy or especially if it's surging then I won't even bother turning Lyft on. I recommend signing on with Uber so you aren't relying on Lyft and then get real selective till your rating is fixed. Also though try to access if you're really doing everything right. If your being reasonably selective then you should have a great rating as long as you drive reasonable well, are a decent human being and have a reasonably clean car with no odors. If you do Uber and find your rating tanking there too then rideshare isn't for you. Try GrubHub or Instacart instead.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

4.96 on uber
Lyft 4.82
Lift pax are garbage


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Greetings:
> 
> I'm a new to Lyft.
> 
> ...


*
Dude I'm sorry about what happened, but this is the sad fact of life unfortunately,










The staggering bullshit which is the lyft rating system, guarantees, bad actors will be able to destroy the reputations of good drivers.*


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> *Dude I'm sorry about what happened, but this is the sad fact of life unfortunately,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hold up are you calling Denzel Washington a bad actor?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> I have accepted all (100% acceptance) rides.


Well that's the problem, right there.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> *Dude I'm sorry about what happened, but this is the sad fact of life unfortunately,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like your avatar of Christine Taylor. I believe she is single.


----------



## SoxFan79 (Mar 30, 2015)

Heh, my rating right now is at 4.36. My rating came down from 4.75 in just over a month's time, and I have 1600+ lifetime rides....I'm going 'wtf' here myself.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

SoxFan79 said:


> Heh, my rating right now is at 4.36. My rating came down from 4.75 in just over a month's time, and I have 1600+ lifetime rides....I'm going 'wtf' here myself.


What can I say? Hang in there. A lot of it is luck. I maintain that there are some people who you will_ never_ win over. I'm up to 4.41.

The last two nights, I was saddled with some really, really nice people.  We don't change, but our passengers/customers are always changing as we progress through the work day.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> What can I say? Hang in there. A lot of it is luck. I maintain that there are some people who you will_ never_ win over. I'm up to 4.41.
> 
> The last two nights, I was saddled with some really, really nice people.  We don't change, but our passengers/customers are always changing as we progress through the work day.


Listen to what others have said. To improve ratings:
1. Do not accept Line
2. Stay away from colleges and universities
3. Chose higher rated pax
4. Use the last ride feature, so you know if you are getting 1 or 3

Although with 3, you may not be matched with pax that are th at high. I think it the past it use to put low drivers with low paxs?

I know you like being new you probably want to take all rides but don't, not until you get your ratings up.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> If you care about being able to continue driving for Lyft then stop what you are doing immediately.
> 
> -Work early morning hours where most people are tourists or going to the airport.
> -Try to work in areas you are familiar with.
> ...


How do you know what your cancellation rate is. Here in Canada we only see our acceptance rate which the cancellation rate is a factor


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> How do you know what your cancellation rate is. Here in Canada we only see our acceptance rate which the cancellation rate is a factor


You are allowed to keep track of things yourself.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Greetings:
> 
> I'm a new to Lyft.
> 
> ...


Ratings are meaningless to Lyft corporate. They are well aware of the demographics and ancestry of their paxs. 


LyftNewbie10 said:


> Greetings:
> 
> I'm a new to Lyft.
> 
> ...


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

*But there must be bad consequences from cherry-picking your passengers, and reducing your acceptance rate percentage?*


----------



## awtprod (Jul 1, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> *But there must be bad consequences from cherry-picking your passengers, and reducing your acceptance rate percentage?*


Not really. I've heard lyft will continue to feed you rides if you stay online but it's more profitable to cherry pick and dual app.


----------



## ROCuberguy585 (Sep 10, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> *But there must be bad consequences from cherry-picking your passengers, and reducing your acceptance rate percentage?*


Nope. They legally can't do anything to you for acceptance rate. Uber at least used deactivate for it and then there was a class action suit they lost. Just watch your cancellation rate, Lyft will drop you in a hurry there. My Lyft acceptance rate is currently 9% (I often leave it on while taking Uber rides cause hey it doesn't matter.) My Uber rate is currently 55% which is the highest I've been in months. I'm typically between 20-40% on there. The more requests I get the lower it goes typically cause A) if I know it's busy I don't take iffy pings out of desperation. B) This typically means I'm getting more bad pings too.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

I'm up to 4.54  and I really haven't done anything differently.


----------



## awtprod (Jul 1, 2017)

Mine's been stuck at 4.92 for at least a week now.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Just bad luck in your luck-of-the-draw pax.

I got some of the same. I have thousands of Uber rides but I'm still a Lyft newbie and don't take many Lyft rides so bad ratings really make an impact. After my first week of driving Lyft (with only a few rides), my rating was 4.1. On one of those first few rides, I got some lady who started eating something as soon as she got in the car. I didn't even tell her she couldn't eat, only that "I don't normally allow people to eat in my car, but if you can eat without leaving any crumbs or anything behind then knock yourself out." She copped a major attitude and said something like "I'm paying for the ride, right?" Obviously, that was trouble.

After a couple weeks it was still only 4.2 after an encounter with a drunk with an attitude.


----------



## Ant-Man (Nov 22, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> I don't think the passengers would like me sniffing them, much like dogs do when they get acquainted with each other.
> 
> My secret weapons:
> 
> View attachment 223875


Found your problem, it's your cologne. You need this:


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Ant-Man said:


> Found your problem, it's your cologne. You need this:


Please refrain from sharing your sexual fantasies disguised as a funny suggestion.



Spoiler: ...



You don't see me posting pictures of girls wearing mermaid tails doing ballet en pointe.



As for acceptance rate, I have noticed that when it is high they always compliment it in responses from customer service, even though it is unrelated to the matter being handled. I am not sure if a high acceptance rate would help prevent from getting deactivated but I bet it would make a difference.

You won't get deactivated because of acceptance rate alone, that is true, but that doesn't mean Lyft ignores acceptance rate in all other matters.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Ant-Man said:


> Found your problem, it's your cologne. You need this:


I use this (shhhhhhh):


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

AllGold said:


> Just bad luck in your luck-of-the-draw pax.
> 
> I got some of the same. I have thousands of Uber rides but I'm still a Lyft newbie and don't take many Lyft rides so bad ratings really make an impact. After my first week of driving Lyft (with only a few rides), my rating was 4.1. On one of those first few rides, I got some lady who started eating something as soon as she got in the car. I didn't even tell her she couldn't eat, only that "I don't normally allow people to eat in my car, but if you can eat without leaving any crumbs or anything behind then knock yourself out." She copped a major attitude and said something like "I'm paying for the ride, right?" Obviously, that was trouble.
> 
> After a couple weeks it was still only 4.2 after an encounter with a drunk with an attitude.


Complain to Lyft!


----------



## Ant-Man (Nov 22, 2017)

beezlewaxin said:


> Please refrain from sharing your sexual fantasies disguised as a funny suggestion.


Aww dont be sad, I'm sure they'd scooch over enough to make a beezle and mermen sandwich!


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> ...it climaxed in laughter and the grandfather said, "God Bless (You) as he closed the door.


My eyes misted over at the conclusion of this Hallmark Channel Holiday Special.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> My eyes misted over at the conclusion of this Hallmark Channel Holiday Special.


And I grinned as I watched the frickin' troll added to my ignore list.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> And I grinned as I watched the frickin' troll added to my ignore list.


Who me? Nah I wasn't trolling. I just found that sentence funny, poignant even, like at the end of a tear jerker movie that ends well, but still ends 'cause you know, you just kind of want it to go on.


----------



## Will Ontario (Apr 16, 2018)

Wondering do some drivers here use the bluetooth headset to hear Waze or Google maps voice directions instead of setting the phone volume at high and if so which headset did you purchase.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Will Ontario said:


> Wondering do some drivers here use the bluetooth headset to hear Waze or Google maps voice directions instead of setting the phone volume at high and if so which headset did you purchase.


I just keep it on mute with no headset. If I need directions I will just look at the phone (which is mounted to be easily visible). Works great for me. I did the same thing when I was a taxi driver as well.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I have found that if you can make people chuckle, they give good ratings, and sometimes tip.

At first I showed my penis and people laughed for minutes. Now, I just tell a joke or two.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

I'm at 4.75, but there was a lot of volatility along the way. I worked with Lyft on the unbelievable, and unfounded, bad ratings, and they discounted them. 

I didn't do anything differently than from the beginning. To me, that ratings are driven (pun intended) by the attitude of the passenger---even before they get in your car.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

for me its ghetto calls. yesterday i got 2 one star reviews both in the hood. i am a white clean cut driver clean car smells and looks new. i ask what kind of music do you like ? i drive safely. i am polite. the pax come smelling like weed. rate me 1 star for zero reason. i am going to call lyft ask them if they want me to stop picking these people up. end service in the hood if they will use the rating system. its bullshit. in my area i get all 5 stars. as soon as i get located to the hood my reviews get SLAMMED . i may be forced to refuse service to these hood rats to protect my rating. i am really going to call lyft tell them if they want me to pick up shit passengers in the hood they cant allow them to rate me low. not using the race card but that is what i think it is.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Greetings:
> 
> I'm a new to Lyft.
> 
> ...


i called lyft on a 1 star review. i picked these hood rats up yesterday. they 1 star me with no reason. i know the reason. i have to pull the race card out on this one its true. sorry to say. a white guy should not be working in there hood. they want there drivers black. **** racial people. the lyft support was upset about there review as well. wish they ban there account. if they want to 1 or 3 star you they are not required to leave a reason. thats bull shit. lyft told me as long as my reviews are 90 % 5 star do not even worry about my rating even if i fall under 4.5 for picking up total slime they said do not worry. they know were all hard workers dealing with some times bottom of a the barrow trash.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Bayside Breeze little tree gets lots of compliments.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

I hit 4.*81* with Lyft, now I am down to 4.*78*.  I have a 4.*79* with Uber.

The rating system is a joke. It's all *luck*: will I get a nice, appreciative PAX, or get a complete a__hole?


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

I was up to a measly 4.71 with Lyft then got hit with two 1 stars and a 4 star and dropped to 4.63. (I have been at 4.85 on Uber for quite a while.)

I'm back in the danger zone and have to be really careful about what Lyft pings I take.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

do you talk to your passengers?
Don't.
Just don't say a damn word


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> I hit 4.*81* with Lyft, now I am down to 4.*78*.  I have a 4.*79* with Uber.
> 
> The rating system is a joke. It's all *luck*: will I get a nice, appreciative PAX, or get a complete a__hole?


No offense, but it sounds like it is working.

You are the same driver on both platforms. And your ratings reflect that, within a range of less than .05.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Mista T said:


> No offense, but it sounds like it is working.


Huh? I don't follow you.


----------



## BlueManOC (Jun 21, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 how many rides have you done


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Huh? I don't follow you.


You say you are 4.78 on one and 4.79 on the other.

Assume the same flaws exist on both platforms. Your ratings are consistent. You are right where you are meant to be.

Keep in mind that both companies allow crap ratings to take place, it helps keep drivers in check.

If you were 4.96 and 4.76, then they are way out of line. But your ratings are aligned.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

4.96 uber
4.76 lyft
Same garbage pax


----------



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

Flier5425 said:


> Stay Away from Colleges & Universities. Those pax tend to be more critical and down rate easier.


 I don't necessarily find this to be true. I hang around the mid 4.9s pretty consistently and easily half of my passengers are college kids. Worse when the rest of them come back from summer break. My drops seem to occur more so when I venture into an area that I a man less familiar with. Just do your best, and try to maintain an upbeat demeanor.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> do you talk to your passengers?
> Don't.
> Just don't say a damn word


I was reported for (low level) of conversation in Uber. No kidding. It's frickin' ridiculous.


----------



## NeedALyftPS (Jul 30, 2018)

Do pax even understand that rating a Lyft driver a 4 is considered utter failure? Because 4/5 on any other scale would be good. I don't think passengers know that.


----------

